# ship mates



## wantonki (Jun 25, 2012)

looking for old ship mates of the usns vega out of charleston


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

wantonki,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey - we guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience!
You will certainly spark many happy memories when you have a chance to explore our threads and, who knows, you may even re-establish contact with old shipmates.
Good luck! (Thumb)*


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Never sailed on the Vega but I sailed with her captain, Hank Saurland, as well as one of the ABs on her, Bob Kenny. I sailed with MSC 1975-80.


----------

